# Going private while waiting on HNS waiting list?



## Jules13

Hi, just wondering if anyone can help with my question?

We've been having IUI at Monklands and Im just about to start my last cycle. If its unsucessful then we'll be having IVF at Glasgow Royal. I was told last Aug that I had  low AMH of 4.2 and this has worried me. Ive been told that my name should be top of the waiting list around Sept and should start IVF around Xmas time. Im just really worried that my AMH will have dropped by then and we've thought about having one private shot of IVF this summer. Im just scared that Im running out of time and paranoid about having to wait until Xmas.

I was wondering if having private tx went against you with the NHS? Will having it jeopardise my chances of still being able to have the 2 nhs funded IVFs Im waiting on?

Any help would be great thanks x


----------



## irishflower

Hi Jules

I can only advise from a Northern Ireland perspective (but I would assume that Scotland is the same) - I asked my GP this exact question and was told that if I went for IVF privately first and it was unsuccessful, it in no way jeopardises my one (only one attempt allowed in NI) NHS entitlement. Apparently you're still allowed that no matter what.  

Might be worth asking your doctor just to be sure, but I'm sure the policy would be the same throughout the UK.

IFlower


----------



## Jules13

Thank you, thats exactly the answer I was hoping for. 

Im just so worried that they'll decide I wont need NHS as I was able to pay for private tx. I'll definitely call my doctor now just to confirm.

Thanks


----------



## Lorna1547

Hi hon

It's always best to check with your GP, but I went private after being told I would have to wait 3+ years, and with an AMH level of 2, that wasn't an option.  

My GP told me that I would be taken off the NHS list if I went private, which I had to accept.  

Fast forward when i was 10 weeks pregnant, got a letter from the same hospital who performed my private treatment at Edinburgh Royal, to say I was at the top of the NHS waiting list for IVF......... 

Good luck with whatever you decide.  

L x


----------



## irishflower

That's a good point - I'm not sure if you're taken off the list and then have to start at the bottom of it if you do need NHS treatment in future but you should still be entitled to the NHS treatment.  Just awful to be put at the back of the queue though!


----------



## Lorna1547

Hi irishflower

I know, the thought of having to wait all over again would be horrendous.  They just don't make the information clear enough, and you get told conflicting information from people.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya,

It depends on where you live. 

I live in Glasgow and am currently over a year into the nhs wait. I have had and plan to have more private treatment. I have checked this thoroughly with my gp and gynae. I will not be removed from the nhs list or lose any of my two shots by going private. Only way I will lose my place or shots is if I have a baby as then I don't qualify for nhs ivf. I also checked this out with gri. Hope this helps. 

I have a friend up north who loses a shot for every private shot she has. Different authority and different rules.  Where are you based?

Xx


----------



## Jules13

Hi everyone, thanks for all your replies.

Today I have called my GP, Glasgow Royal and also the private clinic Im hoping to get tx with, They've all told me that going private will NOT affect any of my 2 NHS funded IVF's.  Its definitely checking out first though cos earlier I read on another post about someone who had their name removed when they went private. Its definitely checking out first!

Sugerpielaura, Im based South Lanarkshire and Ive been attending Monklands for IUI and now just waiting for IVF somethime soon!

xx


----------



## wanabmum

Hi Jules , I had 2 full private cycles before going to Gri - although they did not work i was able to take all my information from one hospital to the other giving then more info about me and what has been done in the past so we can try a diffrent approch.xx


----------



## Jules13

thanks wanabmum. that info helped a lot. do u mind if I ask who you had your private cycles with? x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Jules,

Great that you had it confirmed. I did the same. I'm waiting for my gri nhs shots. Private at gcrm. 

Xx


----------



## Jules13

We've decided to go with gcrm too. They seem to have better success rates with people in my age group compared to gri and nuffield. Got one more IUI in a couple of weeks & if it doesnt work Im calling gcrm aspa & making all my initial appts with them 

xx


----------



## wanabmum

I went to the Nuffield which is much more personal than GCRM although i no everybody goes there. To be honest the Consultants are the same consutants as GRI even the Nursing manager works there   .So from the off set Dr Lyall new that we would see her at Gri if private cycles didn't work ( i say see us/her at gri you never see a consultant face to face unless you make an appointment 6 weeks before) and we were allowed extra tests from her on the Nhs as she has delt with us before ie immune testing and on Friday had a historoscopy so in that i'm glad we went there.x


----------

